# Samsung HDD und SMART Wert für Hardware_ECC_Recovered



## Mairhofer (24. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich habe in den letzten Tagen den Supergau erlebt und mein RAID5 hatte sich verabschiedet. 2 von 4 Platten wollten nicht mehr booten und da ich aus Dummheit div. Systemordner aufs Raid5 gelegt habe anstatt aufs Raid1 klappte kein Bootvorgang mehr.

Dank eines Live USB Sticks konnte ich mein raid5 wieder anwerfen und habe ohne Probleme auf ein extra neu gekaufte HDD alles sichern können _ohne_ einen Fehler. Okay, warum die zwei Platten nicht mehr wollen und was man da machen kann, ist jetzt gar nicht so wichtig. Nächste Woche wird das System neu aufgesetzt, Daten hab ich ja sicher.

Nun komm ich aber zum eigentlichen Problem, bzw. zu meiner Frage.
Ich habe mit smartmontools mal die Festplatten genauer untersucht. Der Long Test läuft zwar noch, aber die "basis" Daten und Fehler habe ich.

Eine Platte hat die Errors 22,21,20,18 (wo ich noch eine Quelle suche, was das zu 100% zu bedeuten hat), die anderen 3 Platten haben angeblich keine Fehler.

Schaue ich mir die Tabelle, die beim auslesen der HDD SMART Werte angezeigt werden, so fällt mir ein Wert bei allen 4 Platten auf: Hardware_ECC_recovered

Etwas mehr Details (kann kein Copy und Paste machen, da ich den anderen Rechner im Moment nicht im LAN hab)

Meine (alten) 4 Raid Platten
1. Samsung T166 HD403LJ 
- raw_read_error_rate: 0
- Lifetime 8943h 
- Read_soft_error_rate 45297932
- Hardware_ECC_recoverd 45297932

2. Samsung T166 HD403LJ 
- raw_read_error_rate: 12
- Lifetime 8943h 
- Read_soft_error_rate 427500396
- Hardware_ECC_recoverd 427500396
- Platte zeigt (Smart) Errors 22,21,20,18

3. Samsung T133 HD401LJ
- raw_read_error_rate: 6
- Lifetime: 17352
- Read_soft_error_rate <gibt es hier nicht>
 - Hardware_ECC_recoverd 559623775

4. Samsung T133 HD401LJ
- raw_read_error_rate: 14
- Lifetime: 17352
- Read_soft_error_rate <gibt es hier nicht>
  - Hardware_ECC_recoverd 683723111

Platte 2+3 wollten nicht mehr in den Raidverbund, bei der 2. kann ich mir es erklären, aber die 3. ist etwas seltsam. Die Platte Nummer 2 geht auf jeden Fall zum Händler/Hersteller.

Jetzt meine eigentliche Frage, bzw. Fragen:
Laut Wikipedia sind all diese 4 Werte für Indikatoren, das eine platte möglicherweise bald sterben wird. Gerade die sehr hohen HW ECC Werte habe mich schon beim Händler meines Vertrauens den Warenkorb füllen lassen, doch dann habe ich mir meine nigel nagel neue Platte angeschaut, und da sieht es so aus:

Samsung HD103UJ
- raw_read_error_rate: 0
 - Lifetime: 44
 - Read_soft_error_rate <gibt es hier nicht>
   - Hardware_ECC_recoverd 42706232

Auch hier ein hoher HW ECC Wert. Beim Kumpel nachgefragt, der glaube ich eine Seagate Platte hat mit ca 2 Jahren Laufzeit, dort ist der Wert für HW ECC recovered bei ~114000.

Ich kann diese Werte nun nicht mehr deuten. Eine Bestellung neuer Platten direkt gestoppt und nun meine wirkliche Frage:
Was meint ihr zu diesen Werten? Sind HW ECC Fehler bei Samsung vielleicht nur ein Darstellungsfehler? Beim Wiki Artikel steht z.b für die Samsung P80 Serie das dort HW ECC Fehler im RAW bereicht hoch sind, aber entscheidend sind die "Skalenwerte". Wo find ich nun die Skalenwerte?

Ich würd mich freuen, wenn ihr mal eure meinung sagen könntet.
Kein Bock in 3 Monaten das gleiche Spiel und die gleiche Panik und Angstschweissausbrüche erneut zu erleben.

Schomal danke!


----------

